

Iphone 4 GM already jailbroken - moolave
http://www.perivision.net/wordpress/?p=3055

======
alanh
This is a very deceptive title. The "Dev Team" -- the guys who do the iPhone
cracks like redsn0w, etc. -- often crack prelease versions of iPhone OS
updates well before they go final, but keep the cracks private to prevent
Apple from "prematurely" patching them so they can be used when the final (or
GM) version is released. This crack was almost certainly not found in the last
24 hours.

------
pieter
iOS 4 GM jailbreak, not iPhone 4 jailbreak.

~~~
gojomo
'GM' in this context means... ?

~~~
barlo
Golden Master - pretty much Apple's term for RTM

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_master>

~~~
pyre
Why Apple's term? I've heard that used with respect to PC games too.

~~~
pyre
I'm actually really curious as to why people are down-voting me so much. Did I
cross some invisible line? Are people interpreting my comments as some sort of
attack or aggression?

I just made the observation that it seems misleading to call this "Apple's
term" since they are not the only ones that use it. Note, that I'm not
claiming that anyone is lying or trying to be intentionally deceptive. I'm not
making some sort of "No! Apple didn't invent the term! They are non-innovators
that steal everything!" comment. I'm just stating that it is a widely used
term in the industry, and that calling it "Apple's term" might lead people who
have never heard the term before to attribute it as some sort of Apple-
specific jargon. Rather than _not_ contributing to the conversation in a
meaningful way by just down-voting the parent because I think that he/she is
wrong, I just posted a minor correction in the interests of
correctness/completeness.

[I can't even believe that I need to specify these things in such excruciating
detail lest someone on HN feels that I'm being an asshole by trying to
attribute my emotional state to a block of text rather than just reading it
for what it is. Really, HN? I thought that we were better than this.]

~~~
DougBTX
(Meta comment, only because you asked for it at length) To my mind, you're
being needlessly pedantic and argumentative. It is Apple's choice of term. Why
the comment, "Why Apple's?"? Isn't it obvious that the comment was responding
to a question about Apple? It seems like a needless attack on the author, who
was providing useful information.

If you'd left the comment with just the interesting part, "I've heard that
used with respect to PC games too," you would probably have stayed at 1,
possibly gone up to 2.

------
malbiniak
Or, you could link directly to the source:

<http://wikee.iphwn.org/howto:rsbeta>

------
jawngee
I did it today with iOS 4 GM. Not really recommended as most of the worthwhile
apps aren't up to date: biteSMS, MyWi, etc.

Best to hold of until they are updated.

That said, I love iOS 4. Pretty rad.

------
gfodor
Eek. This seems like a mistake, as iOS 4 has not shipped yet. Apple still has
time to fix it.

~~~
lukifer
Unless I'm mistaken, the GM has shipped to developers, and is highly likely to
be bit-for-bit identical with the public release.

------
perivision
"..the iphone 4 or known as iOS4 hits the market.." However, I should add that
to the title.. which I will do now. As for crack in 24 hours, its more about
the speed of a successful crack, not about a release version. So you know its
not final. Here is where I got the info..
[http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak-ios-4-iphone-3gs-with-
pw...](http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak-ios-4-iphone-3gs-with-pwnagetool-
bundles/)

